# Pequena idade do gelo na Peninsula Ibérica.



## stormy (30 Out 2014 às 21:56)

Boas..

Resolvi apresentar aqui um trabalho que fiz com 2 colegas há 2 anos, que está bastante razoavel apesar de ser um trabalho que foi proposto no ambito de uma disciplina da Licenciatura em Geografia Fisica.

O "Paper" não está perfeito, no entanto a pesquisa bibliografica foi extensa e acaba por compilar dados interessantes acerca do periodo da LIA/PIG.


----------

